# Another frustraing trip!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

9-7 UPDATE: I No bait fish at the ramp, so I had to depend on my back up baits. I got my 3 lines in the river at 08:15 at the Ky. pier of the Central Bridge. I did get a tap on a piece of thawed Mooneye. 09:10 I move down rive to the Ky. Pier of I-75 bridge in the deep water there. I spent an hour there with NO action at all! I cranked up my motor and headed up river to Hooters. 

10:20 was set up just the way I wanted. I started getting TAPS around 10:35. I did get taps but no HARD bites. Every time I got the line in the SMOKIES were gone. The chicken beast was strung out on the hook. Not sure what was nibbling the bait. It was getting hot so I called it a day and headed to the ramp at 11:30. There was just a little current and the water is still very clear, just can not figure out when the fish will really start hitting again. Looks like next Friday will be the earliest I can get back on the river.


----------



## bearcatbomber (Jul 12, 2012)

I had pretty much the same thing happening to me a couple weeks ago- fishing smokies at Fernbank park. For two hours straight I felt small nibbles, my bait would get carried a little bit but when I went to set the hook, there was nothing.

I eventually got frustrated enough to where I put on a treble hook, simply to see what was nibbling. Turned out to be a bunch of sunfish that I was casting into- and one small catfish.

Of course once I discovered the culprits, after I caught a few and they swam back and told their friends, the nibbles stopped.


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

I've had that problem in river when there was little current. Discovered it was soft shell turtles.


----------

